# How I Knew Kevin "Git$um" Duncan



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I am just merrily passing through. I have few friends mainly because of me, but Kevin told me one day that he considered me a "true" friend. For some reason that made an impression on me, and I always considered Kevin a true friend of mine. I know because of his personality he had many friends. A trait I wish I had.
I met Kevin aka "Git$um" when he sent me a message several years ago wanting to know if we could go fishing. I was going fishing that Saturday and told him to come on. He wanted to bring his nephews along for the trip, so we had a boat load. We went up White Rock creek crappie fishing as the crappie were biting good that year. 
When I met Kevin he was big. Reminded me of Santa. My dad was big, so he reminded me of my dad about that age. A big smile crossed his face because he loved to fish. We hit several spot and did pretty good. Kevin and his nephews really had a good time. After which, we went and trolled for wb and ended up catching some. So all in all the trip was a good trip. We headed in and talked about life. Kevin was all the while his cheerful usual self. And his nephew really topped off the trip. 
During the summer we met up several times to fish at midlake area. One trip he met me at a spot I had told him about. The wb were on. I told him to park his boat right next to mine, which he did and we raked them in. We sat there several hrs. talking and pulling in wb. Kevin couldn't wait to bring Debbie along. "Ken, you gotta bring debbie." he told me "she would love this." I finally met debbie later which we had some good trips at PI or out wb fishing.
Kevin would call me up all the time and ask me if I wanted to go night fishing. I would go if I could. Night fishing builds bonds. The night is dark and sometimes scary but sitting with the lights on in the middle of the night one get to know the other well. Kevin was always a hoot.
Then about 2 years ago Kevin called me and wanted to go fishing, so we met up. I think Debbie was with him, but the man I seen wasn't "Git$um" because before me stood a thin man with a big smile. I recognized the voice but the body didn't match it. Kevin had lost 170 lbs. I was so happy for him. Kevin just got a new pontoon because the last one he had for 13 years. He was really proud of his new boat. I think our last trip was the best night fishing trip we had. We had hit several spots with no action at all. We finally hit the last spot, and the action was on. We ended up running out of minnows in about 1 hour with a load of wb.
The news yesterday came as a shock to me as I sure it has the rest of us that knew Kevin. A man with a big heart and a warm smile. My dear friend I will miss you.
This is God's world, I am just merrily passing through.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Two years ago after reading Kevin's post on night fishing i sent him a pm asking some questions. Kevin's response wasn't what i expected, he not only answered my questions but invited me to go with him when he started again.

Thinking that he would probably forget about it i didn't get to excited. Boy was i wrong a few months later he calls me to set up our first night fishing trip.

From the first moment i stepped on his boat he made me feel welcome. Just like that we made a friendship that grew to extend to our familys.

Kevin always had a smile on his face and excitement in his voice when we talked.
We had alot in common with fishing, bowhunting, and camping. We shared many of days together fishing and sharing stories of past hunting and fishing trips. Our families would gather at the island to swim and ride the tubes and jet ski's.

He was planning on a dove hunt with me in a two weeks and the excitement and anticipation of the hunt in his voice two days ago just makes me smile.

Kevin you will be deeply missed and i am glad to have called you my Friend....
Rest in Piece














a8e9e2up.jpg[/IMG]









Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

May God Bless you guys and thanks for sharing the memories of your friend.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Kevin went by another 2cool screen name first I think? 
We meet a long time ago, not sure really. Before Lee and I started guiding we would PM each other a lot, he was full of questions about wb fishing, and quick to tell you about a hot spot he had.
Many of his family and in-law relations have fished with us as clients and it's always been a great time. They have all been supporters of ours and we have greatly appreciated it.
Every trip was such fun because of how much fun Kevin brought to the table.
A man who got as excited going fishing as me. if not more.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Traded lots of private messages with Kevin. He was always willing to share a secret or a tip. We will sorely miss you.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I did not know Kevin personally but he always seemed kind and a family man, he would PM me some times and say hi, I am at a loss for words as we would wave and say hi on the lake, RIP,Kevin and GOD BLESS you and your family. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

RIP...I never knew him,,,,wish I had though. Sad.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

At the last fish fry, Kevin and I were swapping fishing stories. I teased him about his avatar and that he needed to change it. His avatar showed when he was heavy and since he had lost so much weight, no one would recognize him! He gave me that wide grin that was genuine and he smiled with his eyes. He said, "I know, I should get around to changing it". You could tell when you talked to him that he was a real gentleman and I liked the way he looked you right in the eye and really listened. I will miss his smile and his love for life. RIP Kevin. 
My prayers go out to Debbie and his friends and family.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice tribute Ken and others who were close to Kevin. Just recently meeting him in person at the fish fry, I felt I knew him much longer through 2Cool posts and pm's. It's gut wrenching to lose a fellow 2Cooler. Our prayers for his family and friends, and all those who live on Lake Livingston and travel the waterways regularly. Our thoughts of Kevin will be vivid for many days, months ahead.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Kevin invited me many times to fish with him. Of the one time I was able to go, I had a blast. He gave me the secrets of the lake, shared many tips, and open his parent's house for me. Very kind guy, good guy, and funny guy too. I watch this a couple times already, Kevin will be missed.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

hopn said:


> Kevin invited me many times to fish with him. Of the one time I was able to go, I had a blast. He gave me the secrets of the lake, shared many tips, and open his parent's house for me. Very kind guy, good guy, and funny guy too. I watch this a couple times already, Kevin will be missed.


That is the ****!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that video Hopn, it was good to see Kevin in action. He will definitely be missed on the lake and at the fish frys, like everyone else said, he was a great guy and fun to be around.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

I knew Kevin since Junior High School. Very tough news to hear. Kevin was full of life and avid outdoors and family man.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I, like many other here exchanged multiple pm's with him discussing everything from motor problems, to anchors, to night fishing. You could always hear a positive attitude in his written words. I unfortunately never got to meet him due to always being to busy to go to the fish fry's. Makes me stop and realize maybe my priorities are keeping me from some of the better opportunities in life, and those opportunities sometimes go by too fast. God blessed him and his family.


----------



## fishingcrazy (Sep 9, 2013)

*thank you so much for your kind words*

Thank you everyone from our family for your kind words


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Uncle Kevin helped me learn so much about hunting, fishing, boating, cooking, and so many other things. Here are some pictures that I found that describe him so well. They include the things that he loved: fishing, family and friends.
1st- My dad and him with the bats 
2nd-My mom and grandmother with Debbie and Christy
3rd- Kevin having fun on his jetski
4th- Me and him in Alaska 
5th-Bowfishing Livingston

I would like to thank everyone for everything they have done. It really means a lot to our family. 

Thanks 
Ryan


----------

